# A little preview of work coming from MCC - Escort Cossie, Evo6 TME - Full Respray!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey folks,

I've been keeping this under wraps whilst I've been working on this, but we're now in a position to offer a number of additional services, which will be expanded upon in the near future.

The biggest area of growth will be in the painting and smart repair area - we have added bodyshop services to our portfolio and have someone who I believe to be one of the best painters in the UK working with us - Mick at Spray Station.

Before the end of the year, the services we offer will expand to:

- Full Resprays, panel repairs and smart repairs
- Full Wheel Refurbishing
- Brake Caliper Refurbishing
- Leather Refurbishing (Q4 2012) 
- Window Tinting (Q4 2012)
- Paintless Dent Removal (Q4 2012)
- Vehicle Wrapping (Q4 2012)

Plus obviously the usual detailing services that we already offer.

The main reason I've done this is because I've really struggled to find anywhere decent enough to recommend to my customers for work such as respraying and wheel refurbishing, so I've decided to get some of the best in the business around me and offer a complete end to end vehicle cosmetic solution in one place, with the aim of offering the very best services but also very competitively priced.

As a flavour of the kind of work we'll be offering and working on in the near future, here's a few pics:

Full strip down and rebuild of an Evo 6 TME including full resealing and repainting of EVERYTHING on the car. When this is completed, it will be an awesome car…


DSC00601 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00602 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00603 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00604 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00606 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00607 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00610 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00611 by RussZS, on Flickr

Engine bay:


DSC00612 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00614 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00615 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00622 by RussZS, on Flickr

Once we've put it all back together and have the engine back, the car will be wet sanded to remove all orange peel and protected with a coating to keep it perfect. I'll do a full write up from start to finish once it's completed.

We've also got a full wet sand and restoration detail coming on this MINT Imperial Blue Escort Cosworth. This car is VERY special, running cooled 6 pot brakes, magnesium wheels, near 500bhp and the mintest Cossie interior I've ever seen!! This will be an incredible write up!


DSC00633 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00634 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00636 by RussZS, on Flickr

We will also have a full write up on this Golf GTI which has had a full engine rebuild and respray, but needs a bit of detailing love to finish it off:


DSC00646 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00647 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00654 by RussZS, on Flickr

So lots going on!! I'll add specific write ups as and when we complete the work, and also write ups showing step by step on wheels, brakes and a smart repair on my own Golf Edition 30 which we'll be doing next week. Then there's also the Fisker Tramonto which will follow shortly after.

Detailing wise we have some further write ups coming too over the next few weeks.

Thanks for reading and please PM me if you're looking for any pricing on anything or want to discuss anything. Website will be going live within a few weeks too.

Busy times!! :doublesho

Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Where do you find the time!!
Good luck with the new ventures.:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic to see this Russ, i've enjoyed watching your business grow since you started and in such a short space of time, it appears to be going very well!

Made up for you mate and i can't wait to see the Evo and Cossie write ups!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Russ i have to ask a genuine question here because im always asked about the above things and services but unless im physically doing it myself im simply getting someone else to do it and adding on a profit percentage for myself which they can simply do direct and save money doing which im told again and again and again so i dont do it. 
Are you physically doing that Evo yourself and rebuilidng prepping etc or just another companys work and then youll just detail it at the end? and the wrapping yourself etc or simply just using other companies to do it and adding a little extra? 
I ask because ive seen people lately being heavily criticised and one detailer offering bodyshop services which he doesnt actually have at all but using someone else and then bumping up the price 50% and horrendously being found out and having a very upset customer when he asked the sprayer what the actual cost was?
Good luck with it all but im intrigued what your thoughts are for the future regarding it all , sourcing out or expanding knowledge base and all in house eventually.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Evo up to the point of detailing will all be done by Mick. I'm no painter (yet) which is why Mick is there but everything else we will be doing ourselves. I'm not uplifting anything, that's not my style at all. The painting I wanted to get someone I trust and I've found him


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> The Evo up to the point of detailing will all be done by Mick. I'm no painter (yet) which is why Mick is there but everything else we will be doing ourselves. I'm not uplifting anything, that's not my style at all. The painting I wanted to get someone I trust and I've found him


No no i know that , what i meant was eventually do you envisage a company with it all inhouse , is that your vision for MCC.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Classic's oh yes can't wait


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> No no i know that , what i meant was eventually do you envisage a company with it all inhouse , is that your vision for MCC.


Well we will be doing the wheels, brakes etc ourselves from Micks dedicated premises and all painted panels will be machined correctly which I/my guys will do, so it's largely integrated already to an extent. The painting part of the business is Micks and will remain that way.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Some classic metal there russ! Love older motors, can't wait


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Another WOW!!!! now they are some write ups im really looking forward to.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Still working just "part time" Russ or taking the step to run MCC as everyday job ??


----------



## Tristan001 (Dec 20, 2009)

wow stunning cars cant wait for the write ups and good look with the future


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

Mate cant believe how well MCC has taken off for you remember when it was a part time thing aswell, you are always completing stunning work and epic write ups with it you are an inspiration to a newbie like me. All I do ask is can you spare some time in your busy schedule to run tuition days at MCC !!!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Looking foreword to seeing these write ups :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

interested in the leather, even more so if you can recolour to a good standard


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Some awesome metal there chief. You have turned me more than a little bit green.


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, can't wait to see the full write ups


----------



## dickyt (Jun 1, 2010)

Great news on the other services Russ, I wouldn't think twice about using you for any of them as I know your standards of work are incredibly high. I know who to call for my split rim alloy refurb now.
Pm sent by the way.


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Your plan for world domination is coming together nicely Russ :thumb:
The Evo looks amazing, I would love to get my car stripped and rebuilt like that, some serious man hours to get a car to that standard :doublesho
Looking forward to the write ups.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Congratulations Russ - couldn't happen to a nicer chap. I'm glad MCC has come on leaps and bounds so quickly.

It wasn't that long ago that we were exchanging bottles of detailing goodies to see how we got on with them.

I haven't had the chance to come down to MCC but I will before the year's out and I'll probably put some work your way as my wheels need a refurb and my front bumper could do with a good old respray.

Are you still working part-time or are you now fully dedicated to MCC?


----------



## TANNER23 (May 18, 2012)

Great news Russ, I hope it all works out well for you! I'll come to see you once my weddings paid for to talk spray work and wheel refurb in 2013.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice thread Russ, and good to see someone being creative and doing things a bit different!

I personally think a one stop shop is a great plan, even if it's someone else doing other bits of the job - At least a customer can drop the car off at one place and know it will be done to the high standard that you yourself would expect hence only let the car go once you're personally happy with it...

Call it a project manager role but with the sole responsibility falling on you for the end result! That's sort of what I'm doing although not really started in the offering painting services I love being able to offer MOT's and other workshop type activities while a car is left with me...

I guess it's all about making it an easier / more appealing procedure for the customer at the end of the day - If they can drop a car off at one place and pick it up 1 or 2 weeks later with refurbed wheels, a fresh MOT, service, performance parts fitted and areas of bodywork properly repaired it makes life so much easier for them.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Superb Russ! Almost tempted to leave my wing and door repair til the end of the year and bring it to you! Couple of scratches from careless passers by and when my wing mirrors were nicked (photos on ClioSport, appreciate any insight!).


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I am tingling.


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

Best of luck in your new ventures


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

All the Best Russ :thumb:


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats Russ!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words all, really appreciated.

We'll start to post the first pieces of work from next week, including:

- Full refurb on Golf Edition 30 Pescara Wheels
- Full Golf GTI Caliper Refurb
- Evo 9 Full front end respray, caliper refurb and wheel refurb
- Panel resprays on Golf GTI, BMW Z4 (DW member) and possibly a 335D (DW member)

We have also quoted today for work on an orange Exige S and Liquid Yellow Clio V6, which will make for good read when we do the write ups.

I'll be looking after MCC and Spray Station allowing Mick to concentrate on what he does best (painting) and any polishing will be done by me and my other detailer.

The wrapping will follow shortly on the back of a course with PW Pro, then a number of demo cars 

Thanks all,
Russ.


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

everything under one roof! love it


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Brilliant... Sounds exciting. Looking forward to the write ups:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

kyle.bailey1 said:


> everything under one roof! love it


Well two technically but the long term plan is one 'mega centre' which will also include aligment, tyres and a few other bits potentially 

The bodyshop is only minutes from my unit so ideal for situation where we have a car in which needs brakes painting and a smart repair for example.

Exciting but busy times ahead!

Some of Mick's coating work on Intercoolers and stuff like relacquering soft black panels on cars (like Focus RS spoilers) should open up a few niche opportunities too.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Russ i have to ask a genuine question here because im always asked about the above things and services but unless im physically doing it myself im simply getting someone else to do it and adding on a profit percentage for myself which they can simply do direct and save money doing which im told again and again and again so i dont do it.
> Are you physically doing that Evo yourself and rebuilidng prepping etc or just another companys work and then youll just detail it at the end? and the wrapping yourself etc or simply just using other companies to do it and adding a little extra?
> I ask because ive seen people lately being heavily criticised and one detailer offering bodyshop services which he doesnt actually have at all but using someone else and then bumping up the price 50% and horrendously being found out and having a very upset customer when he asked the sprayer what the actual cost was?
> Good luck with it all but im intrigued what your thoughts are for the future regarding it all , sourcing out or expanding knowledge base and all in house eventually.


nothing wrong with doing that even if thats what he was going to do?

sometimes people just want to get it all done in one place, drop the car off and get it over and done with

as long as he trusts the person doing the work, it will be perfectly fine.

plenty of companies / businesses contract out work that they dont do themselves :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

You are right to source out Russ, otherwise you become jack of all trades, but master of none..

Please please don't pick up a paint gun and start charging, it takes years to master spraying properly. I painted for around 7 years, and never really mastered it . Leave it with Mick, but no harm in learning at all, will help when it comes to correcting, as you gain a better understanding of what you are working on..

Calipers are a different story. I refurb a lot of calipers, but like you, I have trusted people I use, been in this game for 20 years, so have a good idea as to who is decent and who not to touch. I use either IKustoms or the Reflex boys for all my body shop work now, even though I am more than capable of doing all myself, I like to stick to the machining now .

Nice to see a new business growing ..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

dooka said:


> You are right to source out Russ, otherwise you become jack of all trades, but master of none..
> 
> Please please don't pick up a paint gun and start charging, it takes years to master spraying properly. I painted for around 7 years, and never really mastered it . Leave it with Mick, but no harm in learning at all, will help when it comes to correcting, as you gain a better understanding of what you are working on..
> 
> ...


I've no intention of at all Rob. Mick is the master and it'll stay that way! He's been doing it for 20 years+ and I wouldn't even dream of trying to follow suit. My detailer has a painting background so will support with the prep work and maybe do some calipers but the proper stuff will all be Mick and only Mick.

We have some new 2012 GTR bumpers going on an 09 GTR too, followed by a Correction Detail. 850 BHP!! Monster :devil:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> nothing wrong with doing that even if thats what he was going to do?
> 
> sometimes people just want to get it all done in one place, drop the car off and get it over and done with
> 
> ...


Exactly!

I know a few businesses are rinsing people for outsourcing stuff and charging a mark up but this is more of a partnership. Ripping people off really boils me p*ss so I certainly won't be doing that. I've picked up a few customers of late from other detailers who have glazed their brand new cars, no decon or claying, used the customers own pot of wax then stung them £450 for the trouble! That to me is shocking stuff and not something I'll ever even contemplate doing.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I know a few businesses are rinsing people for outsourcing stuff and charging a mark up but this is more of a partnership. Ripping people off really boils me p*ss so I certainly won't be doing that. I've picked up a few customers of late from other detailers who have glazed their brand new cars, no decon or claying, used the customers own pot of wax then stung them £450 for the trouble! That to me is shocking stuff and not something I'll ever even contemplate doing.


who are they? are they local to you?


----------



## MrHooky (Apr 9, 2010)

Russ - good to see you're expanding. Exciting stuff.

Let me know when you can offer the paintless dent removal. I've used a chap in the past who wasn't the best. I've got two slight dings I want taking out soonish.

Also keen to get my calipers off and refurbed/powder coated properly so again, will be in touch. Just need to think of what colour to go for...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

MrHooky said:


> Russ - good to see you're expanding. Exciting stuff.
> 
> Let me know when you can offer the paintless dent removal. I've used a chap in the past who wasn't the best. I've got two slight dings I want taking out soonish.
> 
> Also keen to get my calipers off and refurbed/powder coated properly so again, will be in touch. Just need to think of what colour to go for...


Hi Marcus, hope you're well. I'll let you know when the PDR is available, it won't be long at all.

We're able to stencil/paint any logos required on to calipers too if required?

Gloss black on your TT perhaps?

Russ.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Good luck sounds like exciting times ahead and defo will be looking foward to respray/wheel refurb services.

Again, where the hell do you find the time from to do all this :lol:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Few ..


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Well two technically but the long term plan is one 'mega centre' which will also include aligment, tyres and a few other bits potentially
> 
> The bodyshop is only minutes from my unit so ideal for situation where we have a car in which needs brakes painting and a smart repair for example.
> 
> ...


So big plans for the future!! Cant wait to see it when its all done  Will be smashing!

Keep up the good work mate


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Finally playing catch up! Servicing and MOT's next, then you can join the big two! :lol:

But seriously it's nice to see progression in the trade Russ, so I must congratulate you, running a business isn't easy with 100% focus, nevermind when it is your 2nd job!!


----------



## MrHooky (Apr 9, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Hi Marcus, hope you're well. I'll let you know when the PDR is available, it won't be long at all.
> 
> We're able to stencil/paint any logos required on to calipers too if required?
> 
> ...


Sounds good Russ - already done the fronts gloss black myself with japlac with Audi decals but I was never 100% happy with the finish. Ideally would want them stripped back and then 'properly finished'. Tempted to go black or perhaps a gunmetal grey to try and match the dolomite grey.

Will PM you to get more info...


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Congratulations Russ, made up for you. If you need any websites, search engine optimisation or any design work such as logo's, business cards, flyers or promotional video's let me know


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, looks like some good business moves.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Uber wow, loving the golf


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Well done Russ looking good.
i outsource loads of stuff and technically I can offer full resprays but I don't do them a good company does them for me, I can use a rattle can though!!
You been practising with the PDR sticks then???


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers everyone.

Just working on a few write ups including the Golf which should be concluded within the next week or so.

Here's a few pics from a 911 Turbo respray and alloy refurb:


hicky +other pics 013 by RussZS, on Flickr


hicky +other pics 006 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheels after refurb:


frame + wheels 002 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Well done Russ looking good.
> i outsource loads of stuff and technically I can offer full resprays but I don't do them a good company does them for me, I can use a rattle can though!!
> You been practising with the PDR sticks then???


Nope not me on the PDR - someone close to me has been trained by Dentrix and has been perfecting this amazingly difficult activity over the past 9 months or so. The skill involved amazes me.

I'm actively involved in Spray Station so this is a little different to most arrangements but I won't be painting myself, but will be polishing most things that are.

We've booked in a Rolls Phantom Drophead today too - I can't believe how BIG they are!! :doublesho


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Can't wait to see more of that Golf 1!!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice one Russ! I want that Evo! Sweet Ohlins suspension! 

Great to see you going from strength to strength mate, all that hard work is paying off for you!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all! 

You should see the brakes and wheels going on the Evo!! The brakes are £3500's worth and £3000's worth of wheel! Oh and the wheel colour choice will be interesting....


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning motors there.


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Any more updates on this thread Russ, cant wait to see some of these!!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

i really really want to see that Evo Build.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I wouldn't want to drive a car that clean I'd want it as an ornament ! Can't wait to see the cossie I'm a huge fast ford fan


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

The EVO6 TME belongs to Tim doesnt it? I was looking at the pics on his phone last week when he was in our place. 

The name spray station suddenly clicked as well. I'll be lucky enough to have a good look round it when its done, suffice to say i'm looking forward to it no end!

Keep up the good work guys. :wave:


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Truly excited for you Russ, can't wait to see what work you put out once all your new services are in place.


----------

